# Pretty common bird



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

These are quite common but interesting to watch up close. I was
sitting on the bank of the Guadalupe when several of these landed
near by and started feeding.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice shots. These are Lincoln's Sparrows in case you were wondering.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Have quite a few of them around the yard, and the Guadalupe has them everywhere it seems.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I keep finding myself coming back to these pics. I'm really impressed how well the D90 handled the noise in these shots. The lighting was obviously not optimal and your ISO was up there but you stuck the exposure and the noise is minimal. Good job, Michael.


----------

